# Alien Covenant: Ridley Scotts Fortsetzung offenbar eingestellt



## Darkmoon76 (29. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien Covenant: Ridley Scotts Fortsetzung offenbar eingestellt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien Covenant: Ridley Scotts Fortsetzung offenbar eingestellt*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ist vielleicht auch besser so, der Aluen-Mythos ist bereits zerstört. Scott hat mit "Prometheus" etwas gestartet was er  wohl nie schlüssig erklären konnte oder wollte, auch nicht mit "Allen:Covenant", Hauptsache es sah ein wenig nach "Alien" aus. [emoji58] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chyio (29. Dezember 2017)

Prometheus und Alien:Covenant waren richtige Flops und hatten mit den alten Alien Filmen nix gemeinsam. Finde es gut das es eingestellt wird. Scott hätte besser ein Alien 5 oder Alien 2.5 drehen sollen, wo die Marines den Alien Planeten angreifen, wie es einmal ursprünglich geplant war.


----------



## Phone (29. Dezember 2017)

Geht das schon wieder los...


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. Dezember 2017)

Chyio schrieb:


> Prometheus und Alien:Covenant waren richtige Flops und hatten mit den alten Alien Filmen nix gemeinsam. Finde es gut das es eingestellt wird. Scott hätte besser ein Alien 5 oder Alien 2.5 drehen sollen, wo die Marines den Alien Planeten angreifen, wie es einmal ursprünglich geplant war.



Von wem war das geplant? Ich Finde, dass man die story um ripley abschließen könnte und mit ryder und einer neuen hauptdarstellerin (e. page würde als ripley's tochter zu 100% durchgehen) mit den richtigen leuten im writing/der regie ein würdiges finale erzeugen könnte, das die fans der serie mehr anspricht als die letzten beiden streifen


----------



## Sunshade (29. Dezember 2017)

Prometheus fand ich eigentlich recht gut und es als Flop zu bezeichnen ist doch etwas übertrieben (Alien 3 war auch nicht wirklich berauschend).
Eigentlich fand ich die Idee cool, die Herkunft der Aliens weiter zu beleuchten und der Trailer von Covenant sah auch nicht schlecht aus. Was Ridley Scott allerdings dann abgeliefert hat, war wirklich ein Flop. 
Man könnte meinen, er hat nicht verstanden, was Alien eigentlich ausmacht. Schade, denn Alien hätte das Potenzial für ein schönes düsteres Sci-Fi Universum gehabt. Hoffentlich gibt es nochmal einige
Spin Offs wie bei Star Wars: Rogue One. Vielleicht wäre Qunetin Tarantino besser bei Alien als bei Star Trek aufgehoben


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Dezember 2017)

Sunshade schrieb:


> Prometheus fand ich eigentlich recht gut und es als Flop zu bezeichnen ist doch etwas übertrieben (Alien 3 war auch nicht wirklich berauschend).
> Eigentlich fand ich die Idee cool, die Herkunft der Aliens weiter zu beleuchten und der Trailer von Covenant sah auch nicht schlecht aus. Was Ridley Scott allerdings dann abgeliefert hat, war wirklich ein Flop.
> Man könnte meinen, er hat nicht verstanden, was Alien eigentlich ausmacht. Schade, denn Alien hätte das Potenzial für ein schönes düsteres Sci-Fi Universum gehabt. Hoffentlich gibt es nochmal einige
> Spin Offs wie bei Star Wars: Rogue One. Vielleicht wäre Qunetin Tarantino besser bei Alien als bei Star Trek aufgehoben


Prometheus wär alles andere als ein kommerzieller erfolg. Wie gesagt glaube ich, dass die fans, also nicht nur ich, einen abschluss der ripley-saga lieber hätten. Sigourney weaver ist gewillt, winona ryder erlebt gerade nen zweiten frühling, action-erfahrene junge, sehr talentierte schauspielerinnen gibt es auch, davon eine, die durchaus ähnlichkeit mit weaver hat, vong Gesicht her und so.
Scott will das nicht machen, sollte sich aber auch nicht dagegen stellen, wenn es jemand anders machen will, so wie eben blomquist...


----------



## Shredhead (30. Dezember 2017)

Der Artikel ist Fake News, der nächste Film kommt. 
Ich finde Prometheus und Covenant gut, freue mich also. 
PCGames sollte vielleicht nicht soviel von amerikanischen Müllseiten abschreiben.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Prometheus war alles andere als ein kommerzieller erfolg. ...



_Prometheus _hat aber trotz aller Mängel noch als Story funktioniert, während _Covenant _an allen Ecken und Enden unlogisch ist.



Spoiler



- OK, David ist im Frankenstein-Modus. Wäre es dann nicht wesentlich sinnvoller, die Engineers nach und nach als biologische Grundmasse für seine Experimente zu verwenden, anstatt sie mit einem Schlag alle zu zerstören?
- "Hey, ein unbekannter Planet - laßt uns am besten komplett ohne Raumanzüge rumlaufen - was soll schon passieren ...?"
- "Quantarä ... was?"
...


Und *DIE *Frage, die am Ende von _Prometheus _noch offen war - _"Warum wollen uns die Engineers auslöschen?"_ - wird mit _Covenant _nicht ansatzweise beantwortet. ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Scott will das nicht machen, sollte sich aber auch nicht dagegen stellen, wenn es jemand anders machen will, so wie eben blomquist...


Allenfalls Blomkamp. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Von wem war das geplant? Ich Finde, dass man die story um ripley abschließen könnte und mit ryder und einer neuen hauptdarstellerin (e. page würde als ripley's tochter zu 100% durchgehen) mit den richtigen leuten im writing/der regie ein würdiges finale erzeugen könnte, das die fans der serie mehr anspricht als die letzten beiden streifen



oder sie nehmen halt die Schauspielerin, die für das Spiel Alien: Isolation als Gesicht für die Ripley-Tochter dargestellt wurde, Kezia Burrows.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allenfalls Blomkamp.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


 my bad.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> oder sie nehmen halt die Schauspielerin, die für das Spiel Alien: Isolation als Gesicht für die Ripley-Tochter dargestellt wurde, Kezia Burrows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob sie schauspielerisch talentiert genug ist, abseits der sehr gut gesprochenen rolle in isolation kenne ich sie nicht und ne Gute voice-actress heißt nicht, dass sie genauso gut vor der kamera ist. Ellen page (meine traumbesetzung) ist mmn eine der besten schauspielerinnen, action-erfahren und weist gewisse gesichtszüge auf, die auch sigourney weaver hat. 
Aber wie gesagt: an nem mangel von fähigen schauspielerinnen, mit denen sich die zeitlinie von ripley fortführen und erweitern lässt, mangelt es sicher nicht.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: an nem mangel von fähigen schauspielerinnen, mit denen sich die zeitlinie von ripley fortführen und erweitern lässt, mangelt es sicher nicht.


Wieso "Zeitlinie"? Afaik spielen doch alle bisherigen 6 _Alien _Filme im selben Universum und innerhalb der selben Zeitlinie - nur halt unchronologisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2017)

Zeitlinien haben ja nix mit Parallel-Universen zu tun  es ist halt gemeint dass man dann ihre Nachfahren (Tochter/Enkel-Tochter) nimmt als Hauptfigur


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

gott sei dab#nk. der erste war schon so beschissen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Zeitlinien haben ja nix mit Parallel-Universen zu tun  es ist halt gemeint dass man dann ihre Nachfahren (Tochter/Enkel-Tochter) nimmt als Hauptfigur


Da googelt man nach Zeitlinien und findet dann so eine Seite ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2017)

Besser so finde ich. Prometheus hatte schon viele Probleme und Covenant hat es noch schlechter gemacht. 
Ein neuer Film der Reihe von Blomkamp wäre imo viel interessanter.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

btw: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PnmMksVK8pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shredhead (30. Dezember 2017)

Warum hört niemand zu? Halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! DIESER ARTIKEL IST FAKE NEWS!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZPlrUxxOJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Dezember 2017)

Es steht ja auch nirgens, dass der film gecancelt wurde, nur, dass es das gerücht gibt


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Prometheus wär alles andere als ein kommerzieller erfolg.


400 Mio. Einnahmen bei einem Budget von ~130 Mio ist für dich kein kommerzieller Erfolg? Der Film hat das 3face seiner Kosten eingespielt und damit garantiert ordentlichen Gewinn gemacht. Das einzige Problem was der Film hatte war das er in den USA nicht so erfolgreich war und nur knapp das Budget eingespielt hat. Wäre der Film kein kommerzieller Erfolg gewesen gäbs keine Fortsetzung bzw. man würde diskutieren wie jetzt grad ob man die nicht lieber cancelt.


----------



## Phone (31. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> 400 Mio. Einnahmen bei einem Budget von ~130 Mio ist für dich kein kommerzieller Erfolg? Der Film hat das 3face seiner Kosten eingespielt und damit garantiert ordentlichen Gewinn gemacht. Das einzige Problem was der Film hatte war das er in den USA nicht so erfolgreich war und nur knapp das Budget eingespielt hat. Wäre der Film kein kommerzieller Erfolg gewesen gäbs keine Fortsetzung bzw. man würde diskutieren wie jetzt grad ob man die nicht lieber cancelt.



Ja erfolg wird ja anders heute berechnet. 
Mit Werbung und all dem ist 270kk einfach nicht viel.
Es geht ja erst nach "Erwartungen" was ja schon schlimm genug ist..
Schau mal bei Wiki unter "Flop"
Gutes Beispiel ist da Waterworld / 175 Mio. Kosten / 264 Mio. eingespielt heißt FLOP -> 100 Mio. sind also kein Gewinn ^^ 
Durch Verkäufe später Video / DvD doch noch "Gewinn" gemacht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> 400 Mio. Einnahmen bei einem Budget von ~130 Mio ist für dich kein kommerzieller Erfolg? Der Film hat das 3face seiner Kosten eingespielt und damit garantiert ordentlichen Gewinn gemacht. Das einzige Problem was der Film hatte war das er in den USA nicht so erfolgreich war und nur knapp das Budget eingespielt hat. Wäre der Film kein kommerzieller Erfolg gewesen gäbs keine Fortsetzung bzw. man würde diskutieren wie jetzt grad ob man die nicht lieber cancelt.



Wie gesagt kommen hier werbekosten, etc. dazu, wo man den dreh-kosten hinzufügen muss. Covenant hat in etwa dasselbe eingespielt, gilt aber ebenfalls als weit unter den erwartungen geblieben, genauso wie der neue bladerunner. 
Kein minusgeschäft =/= erfolg... Leider.


----------



## Riesenhummel (31. Dezember 2017)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Warum hört niemand zu? Halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! DIESER ARTIKEL IST FAKE NEWS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du keine Quellenangabe machen kannst warum das Fake News ist dann hört dir niemand zu.


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Dezember 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Ja erfolg wird ja anders heute berechnet.
> Mit Werbung und all dem ist 270kk einfach nicht viel.
> Es geht ja erst nach "Erwartungen" was ja schon schlimm genug ist..
> Schau mal bei Wiki unter "Flop"
> ...


Trotzdem war der Film ein kommerzieller Erfolg, man hat damit Gewinn gemacht. Du und linktheministrel reden aber in Blockbusterdimensionen anscheinend, aber das ist schon die nächste Stufe dann.

Davon ab ist die Rechnung relativ einfach, 2x Budget, ab da ist die Gewinnzone erreicht, die hat also Prometheus im Gegensatz zu Waterworld deutlich erreicht.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kommen hier werbekosten, etc. dazu, wo man den dreh-kosten hinzufügen muss. Covenant hat in etwa dasselbe eingespielt, gilt aber ebenfalls als weit unter den erwartungen geblieben, genauso wie der neue bladerunner.
> Kein minusgeschäft =/= erfolg... Leider.


In etwa dasselbe? Covenant hat nicht mal 250 Mio eingespielt bei einem Budget von knapp 100 Mio. Der ist gerade so in der Gewinnzone, das nennt man kein kommerzieller Erfolg dann. Ihr redet da von Blockbusterdimensionen, aber  die sind nicht ausschlaggebend für einen kommerziellen Erfolg, sondern nur dafür wie groß der Anreiz ist weiterzumachen.

Alles was nicht gerade so die Gewinnzone erreicht (Budgetx2) ist erstmal ein kommerzieller Erfolg, ob er dann die Dimension erreicht hat die sich das Studio gewünscht hat, ist dann noch ein anderes Thema.

Und wenn es dann noch eine Fortsetzung genehmigt wird ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das es ein kommerzieller Erfolg war, man genehmigt kein Geld wenn man meint der Film hätte nicht genug eingespielt dafür. Das die gewünschte Dimension nicht erreicht wurde sieht man dann wiederum an der Budgetkürzung um ein Viertel.


----------



## Phone (31. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Trotzdem war der Film ein kommerzieller Erfolg, man hat damit Gewinn gemacht. Du und linktheministrel reden aber in Blockbusterdimensionen anscheinend, aber das ist schon die nächste Stufe dann.
> 
> Davon ab ist die Rechnung relativ einfach, 2x Budget, ab da ist die Gewinnzone erreicht, die hat also Prometheus im Gegensatz zu Waterworld deutlich erreicht.
> 
> ...



Also wenn Covenant nicht als "Blockbuster" geplant war dann weiß ich auch nicht 
Zudem rede ich nicht nur davon sondern es ist einfach so.
Wenn er unter den Erwartungen liegt dann kannste rechnen bis du schwarz wirst...Flop 
Vermutlich dachte sie wohl das es um die 500-600 Mio. geht
2x produktionskosten wurde in dem Fall auch nur knapp erreicht daher wohl auch dieses ewige hin und her.


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Dezember 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Also wenn Covenant nicht als "Blockbuster" geplant war dann weiß ich auch nicht
> Zudem rede ich nicht nur davon sondern es ist einfach so.
> Wenn er unter den Erwartungen liegt dann kannste rechnen bis du schwarz wirst...Flop
> Vermutlich dachte sie wohl das es um die 500-600 Mio. geht
> 2x produktionskosten wurde in dem Fall auch nur knapp erreicht daher wohl auch dieses ewige hin und her.


linktheministrel ging es aber um Prometheus und nicht um Covenant. Das Covenant kein Erfolg war, das ist klar, sonst gäbe es diese ganze Situation nicht. Das habe ich selbst schon bestätigt.


----------



## Shredhead (31. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht solltest du mal das Video angucken und verstehen, anstatt hier rumzuquaken.


----------



## Asuramaru (31. Dezember 2017)

Für mich wurde durch Prometheus und Covernant mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet z.b interessiert mich schon ewig wie ein Alien höhren und sehen kann da er Augenscheinlich keine Augen und Ohren zu haben scheint.

Also das ganze Alien Universum ist total durcheinander geraten wie Transformers,kann man auch vergessen.


----------



## Worrel (1. Januar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Für mich wurde durch Prometheus und Covernant mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet z.b interessiert mich schon ewig wie ein Alien höhren und sehen kann da er Augenscheinlich keine Augen und Ohren zu haben scheint.


Bei einem Wesen, das einen mindestens 5mal so langen Kopf hat wie wir, und komische Auswüchse am Rücken hat, gehst du davon aus, daß Augen und Ohren genauso aussehen wie bei Menschen ...?


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (1. Januar 2018)

ein Glück, versteht mich richtig, Alien 1 und 2 waren Meisterwerke dem Zeitgeist von damals entsprechen, mit einem Langsamen Aufbau des Horrors und wennig bis mässig Aktion, dafür viel Content und Inhalt der habweg stimmig war, damals vollig ok, aber heutzutage 30 Jahre danach muß etwas Aktion haben, davon viel und schnell,  und Inhalt naja ist lässtig  , würde man fast meinen (leider) dem kam Covernent nach und wurde dafür auch von den Fan abgestraft, zu seicht, zu schnell, ich denke ein kompletter neues Trademark würde dem ganze besser tun,und  die Geister aus der Vergangenheit sollte man als Classiker ruhen lassen, aber naja wie war das mit Starwars, Star Trek, Terminator


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Januar 2018)

blackdimmu schrieb:


> ein Glück, versteht mich richtig, Alien 1 und 2 waren Meisterwerke dem Zeitgeist von damals entsprechen, mit einem Langsamen Aufbau des Horrors und wennig bis mässig Aktion, dafür viel Content und Inhalt der habweg stimmig war, damals vollig ok, aber heutzutage 30 Jahre danach muß etwas Aktion haben, davon viel und schnell,  und Inhalt naja ist lässtig  , würde man fast meinen (leider) dem kam Covernent nach und wurde dafür auch von den Fan abgestraft, zu seicht, zu schnell, ich denke ein kompletter neues Trademark würde dem ganze besser tun,und  die Geister aus der Vergangenheit sollte man als Classiker ruhen lassen, aber naja wie war das mit Starwars, Star Trek, Terminator



also wenn Aliens zu langsam war, kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. ist einer der besten scinence-fiction-action-titel aller Zeiten, sowie für mich in Sachen sci-fi-horror der erste teil immer noch das maß aller dinge ist.
man kann mit der ripley-story (v.a. mit dem geschnittenen ende bei ressurection) einen wirklich packenden film machen, nur streubte sich da wiederum r. scott, der seine filme als wichtiger empfindet. ich denke, man sollte den fans einen abschluss auf die geschichte von ripley bieten, um dann sich überlegen zu können, wie man das Alien-Universum weitergestalten möchte.
weaver ist jetzt noch halbwegs fit, Ryder noch jung genug und einen Regisseur, der sich durchaus einen namen in der sci-fi- und action-Kategorie gemacht hat, gibt es auch, der Alien 5 drehen will. das script sei laut weaver gut gewesen... macht es!


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> also wenn Aliens zu langsam war, kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.


Vor allem: Was soll dann zB _2001 _ oder _Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod _sein? Stillstand?


----------

